# Intense Lagerwechsel



## DonGeilo (3. August 2010)

Hallo IBC Gemeinde,
ich wollte an meinem Intense SS 09 die Rahmenlager tauschen habe jedoch Probleme die an dem unteren Umlenkhebel herauszubekommen. Dürfte bei anderen VPP Rädern ähnlich aussehen wie beim SS.

Nun wollte ich wissen ob jemand da zufällig nen cleveren Tip für mich hätte, habe schon im Forum gesucht aber nichts wirklich hilfreiches gefunden. Von der gegenüberligenden Seite durchschlagen hab ich versucht aber das geht nur sehr mühsam, da zwischen den Lagern noch ein Spacer hängt und man somit nie auf den ganzen Innenring schlagen kann. Habe so heute den halben Tag verbracht aber das Lager hat sich keinen mm bewegt 

Falls es doch schonmal irgendwo durchgekaut wurde entschuldige ich mich.
Danke schönmal im vorraus


----------



## haha (4. August 2010)

Du brauchst einen stumpfen Metallgegenstand, der gut durch das Loch im Lager passt. Diesen Spacer, der zwischen den Lagern hängt, kannst du mit etwas Kraft verschieben. So kannst du den Gegenstand von der Außenseite durch das Loch schieben und von innen am Innenring des Lagers anlegen. 
Ich habe mir zum Ausklopfen ein dickes Brett als Unterlage genommen und ein Loch reingebohrt, damit das Lager beim Klopfen im Brett verschwinden kann.
Eigentlich ganz einfach, es erfordert jeoch etwas Feingefühl und Kraft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonGeilo (4. August 2010)

Also hab die Biester heute rausbekommen. Habe zuerst den Rahmen etwas erhitzt (nich zu heiss wegen Lack) damit sich das Alu etwas dehnt und dann nach deiner Methode die Lager rausgeschlagen. Ist an sich nicht sooo schwer jedoch sehr Zeitaufwändig.


----------



## hacke242 (4. August 2010)

mein tipp:
vom dicken schraubenzieher die spitze abgesägen, so dass man eine gerade runde fläche hat. damit kann man schonmal herrlich die lager raus hämmern, wie "haha" schon sagt, vorsichtig und gleichmäßig immer im kreis.
zum eindrücken der neuen lager, nehme ich einen kleinen schraubstock. 2 kleine brettchen damit man nicht den lack zerdrückt und dann leicht und gleichmäßig anfangen den schraubstock zu zudrehen. spacer nicht vergessen!
enjoy.


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (19. August 2010)

das ist weil Intense teilweise die Lager in den Rahmen drückt, obwohl noch Farbe drinnen ist...bei mir war es so...


----------



## BlueW8 (19. August 2010)

Jungs Obacht:

Wenn ihr die Lager einpresst, nur auf den Aussenring drücken!!!
Sonst könnt ihr die alten auch drin lassen.
Wenn ihr dafür kein spez. Werkzeug habt, geht auch eine Nuss (Steckschlüssel).


Viel Erfolg.

Hier gibt's übrigens günstig Lager: http://www.agrolager.de/


----------



## Jester (29. August 2010)

lager ausbauen:





+






lager einbauen:
am besten die lager ne nacht in das gefrierfach, rahmen leicht erwärmen. schnell arbeiten. sollte es "schief" laufen mit einem messing oder polyamiddorn einschlagen. aber wie schon geschrieben nur auf der äußeren lagerschale. der tipp mit dem schraubstock ist auch super


----------



## wallacexiv (3. April 2013)

Jester schrieb:


> lager ausbauen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie heißt das Teil und wo bekomm ich es her?


----------



## Jester (3. April 2013)

Das ist ein Gleithammer


----------

